# wordsmith



## Cheryl Moulin

I would like to find a concise French translation for the English term "WORDSMITH," which refers to someone articulate and detail-oriented regarding the use of words, especially the written word.  Example sentence: "I chose Thomas as my speechwriter, he is a wordsmith in crafting and perfecting my public image."  Thanks and Merci...


----------



## Cath.S.

I would say _un orfèvre du langage_


----------



## Nywoe

According to my French-English dictionary (Harrap's), there is unfortunately no direct translation. They have:

_personne qui a l'art des mots ou qui sait manier les mots_

And this is sadly not the first time that this has happened to me (ex.: groundhog day = jour où la marmotte d'Amérique, sortant de son terrier, indique que le printemps est arrivé  )

N.


----------



## Lucas

Well Badger, given that _orfèvre_=goldsmith, I guess egueule was not so far from your proposal !


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> I would say _un orfèvre du langage_


Oh mais que c'est joli, comme expression ! Super Egueule, j'adore !


----------



## gillyfr

I was inspired by this thread to find another term, so thought I'd pass it along: "artiste du verbe", where "verbe" means "word" as in "au commencement il y avait le Verbe" ("in the beginning was the Word").


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime bien _artiste du verbe_. J'aime aussi la solution d'egueule. 

Le dico Robert & Collins, moins inspiré, suggère :
_Manieur de mots
Il a le génie des mots
He's a skilled wordsmith = il sait tourner les phrases_


----------



## gillyfr

J'aime aussi la proposition d'egueule mais je le trouvais un peu trop "français" pour mon besoin (cible commerciale québécoise).  Ici, hors du monde journalistique (et encore), le style est plus informatif qu'esthétique, et j'avais peur qu'on ne saisisse pas immédiatement le sens de ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## Sencha

Juste pour ajouter mon grain de sel :
Le : "tourner les phrases" du Collins, c'est pas mal aussi. J'ai un jour entendu Jean Rouaud dire de lui-même qu'il se voyait comme un tourneur de phrases et non comme un raconteur d'histoires.
J'ai vu aussi ciseleur de mots. Mais le pompon, c'est orfèvre. Impeccable.


----------



## alberto magnani

Comparing with the fine work of the artisan that work with chisel, my option is 'chiseleur'


----------



## vanagreg

Pour rester dans l'imagé, "un jongleur de mots" peut-être.


----------



## Teafrog

Un maitre du vocable?


----------



## hunternet

Je vote pour la suggestion d'Archijacq, 

pourquoi pas "un maître mots" ? (à ne pas confondre avec un traître mot, sinon on ne comprend pas ce qu'on dit héhé.)


----------



## tinkietlaguinguette

Un sophiste ?
peut-etre un peu péjoratif, mais cela désigne un maitre du discours.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

tinkietlaguinguette said:


> Un sophiste ?
> peut-etre un peu péjoratif, mais cela désigne un maitre du discours.


Malheureusement _sophisme / sophiste _est  très péjoratif (un sophisme est un raisonnement apparemment logique mais en réalité erroné)...
Je suis d'accord avec Archijacq.
On peut aussi dire _il / elle a le génie des mots_.


----------



## Fred_C

Un "orateur de génie" 
ou un "orateur génial"
?

Mais si c'est à l'écrit qu'on remarque ces qualités, alors on peut remplacer "orateur" par "rédacteur"...


----------



## balaam

i'm afraid there is no direct translation for most of the -smith word. my quest have been vain for years.


----------



## mgarizona

Very fond of the _très douée_ egueule's offering, but just a thought ... would *forgeron verbal* work at all?


----------



## sankara

mgarizona said:


> Very fond of the _très douée_ egueule's offering, but just a thought ... would *forgeron verbal* work at all?


no, it wouldn't work at all.

I would say "un architecte du verbe" or "un artisan des mots"

PS: la proposition d'egueule est excellente.


----------



## PGalbe

To thank someone for finding the perfect wording to describe something complicated, I would like to say "You have captured it!  What a wordsmith!"
Would this be correct?   
*Tu l'as saisi !  Quelle ______________ !*


----------



## edwingill

"génie des mots"


----------



## PGalbe

"génie des mots"  That's it!  You also are a "génie des mots"!
Many thanks!


----------



## zaz2kerlaz

Hello,
I was looking for a way of saying "une plume" in English and according to its definition "wordsmith" seams to fit.

In case someone else wonders again about a translation "une plume" may work (always depending of the context of course).


----------



## Nicomon

Je dirais plutôt « Il a une bonne plume » en parlant de quelqu'un qui manie bien les mots. 

Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu  (par exemple)  :  Untel est une plume.


----------



## zaz2kerlaz

On peut parler d'avoir une "plume agile/incisive/prolixe..." mais, aussi par le biais de la métonymie (ici l'utilisation de "l'outil" pour "l'artisan"), on peut parler de "plume" pour parler de quelqu'un  : "Victor Hugo, c'est plus qu'une plume de génie" : 22 mai 1885, mort de Victor Hugo


----------



## archijacq

On dit aussi : un magicien du verbe.

"une plume" (ou nègre littéraire) désigne un ghost-writer.  

(Dans le domaine politique, on parle de « plume » pour celui qui écrit les discours, voire les livres d’une personnalité.)


----------



## jlvlacroix

J'aurais suggéré "une belle plume". 
Orfèvre des mots, bretteur de mots, ciseleur de mots sont plaisants mais un peu désuets ou emphatiques, me semble-t-il.


----------



## Nicomon

Je croyais m'être trompée en écrivant « bonne plume » plutôt que « belle plume ».
Mais les deux se disent. 

*Définition de : avoir une bonne plume / Bob | ABC de la langue française*


----------



## jlvlacroix

Absolument, Nicomon, les deux se disent, c'est juste une question de préférence personnelle.


----------



## Nicomon

_Belle plume_ a aussi ce sens :  





> Caractère de l'écriture, manière de former les lettres. _Avoir une belle plume_.


----------



## wildan1

What hasn't yet been discussed is the translation of _wordsmith _as a verb: _to wordsmith_, or a noun describing the act: _wordsmithing.._

As in: _"John handed in a draft of his chapter for the book, but we'll need to wordsmith it more to make it printable."

Or: "This needs some good wordsmithing before it gets published."_

Des idées ?


----------



## Michelvar

En général on dit "peaufiner un texte".
On dit aussi "le polir".


----------



## Locape

Ciseler un texte, le parachever, le parfaire, le fignoler ?
Je pense qu'on utilisera plutôt le verbe à l'infinitif pour 'on a besoin de...' au lieu d'un nom pour traduire 'wordsmithing'.


----------



## Nicomon

Autres options :  _... il va falloir le retravailler / remanier le texte _
Mais c'est aussi_ à peaufiner_ et en particulier_ peaufinage _pour _wordsmithing_ que j'ai d'abord pensé.

Extrait de ce document :  EDU/TCU English-French Lexicon / Lexique anglais-français EDU/TCU


> wordsmithingpeaufinage
> reformulation stylistique


----------



## Cocokitty

The best translation is taking the nuance of the sentence rather than doing it literally, word for word


----------

